# My Quick n dirty equipment reviews



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Less filling, tastes great.


My equipment reviews in a nutshell, quick n dirty.


1. Raptor Binocular harness by Blacks creek guide gear
Works great, will hold your Iphone, binos, range finder, and handgun. But if your woods gun isn't polymer, like the 1911a1 i'm usually carrying, it sags and hangs out, and doesn't ride close to your chest like it should. I'll move my handgun to this harness if I have to drop my pack, but it doesn't replace a good holster on your waist.

2. CVA optima V2.
Is alright, but save your money and just buy the black furniture. The realtree camo version just rubs off. After a couple seasons this smokepole shows a lot of wear. You won't be passing this down to your kids.

3. River country products trekker tent 1A.
Slept in it once in my backyard. I suspect it will have condensation issues. Design wise, it could be better. Construction could be better. At 35 dollars, you get what you pay for. If you need a light weight backpacking tent for a one off trip, it will do.

4. Mossberg 835 Ultimag
I have two complaints. Unloading that third 3.5" shell the correct way is a PITA, and because the chamber is longer, the length of pull is a bit long. Other then that, I like it. I've used it to smoke grouse and gobblers. Glad I got it.

5. Tru glo turkey bead extreme shotgun sights.
This isn't the droid your looking for. Rear sight is ok, front sight is poorly designed. If you shove your scattergun into a soft case and pull it out a few times, you'll screw up the front sight. 


6. Alps outdoors Hybrid X mulitpurpose daypack.
I give thee a glowing review. I've used it for everything except overnight backpacking. Great meal hauler to boot.

7. Improved Combat shelter/ ICS tent.
If your into stealth camping, this is your tent. Otherwise, don't bother. 

8. Alps Mountaineering zenith zero down sleeping bag.
zero degree bag. Used it a couple weeks ago at 7500 ft on the tail end of the last winter storm with an overnight low of 10 degrees according to the national weather service. I was toasty warm. Soooo, it works.

9. Kodiak Canvas swag 1 man tent.
If your car camping, on the move, and not expecting foul weather, it's awesome. It's like sleeping in your own bed. Also works great in rain, sleet, or light snow if you can get into it without your bed getting wet. Stringing a poncho up resolves the issue of getting into it. Next to no condensation. Ode to canvas.

10. Luxe Minipeak XL pyramid/tipi tent
TBD. So far, I like it. Wish i got this earlier.


Time for another beer.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the format and season wrap up!


----------

